# Trakehner Mare critique for possible buy



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

worth investigating. nice looking horse.


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just told she is 17.3hh! Much larger than anything I've ever ridden. 15 years old and trained in elementary dressage.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

She seems to be decently put together, certainly nothing that would suggest she won't stay sound and useable. 

I'd certainly want to put a real stick on her to confirm height - she looks tall, but 17.3 is very uncommonly tall. 

Tracks are unique amongst European warmbloods, as they have a closed stud book. They have much more recent Arab influence than other warmblood registries, as Arabs can be allowed in their stud book. I've encountered more traks in eventing than jumpers or dressage.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like a nice enough horse but very underweight and undermuscled. I'd like to know why, if I was interested in buying it. It would take a lot of slow and steady work to build a topline. It has none at the moment.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe the angle of the photo isn't doing her any justice, it makes her look very leggy and underweight
Not conformation I know but the throatlatch looks very tight
I don't have much experience of the breed, we bred two foals from a Trakehner and they were very intelligent and easy to train and break, the stallion was a lovely horse, beautiful nature and competed with no more complications than a typical gelding


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

She's worth having a look at. I'd agree the picture likely doesn't do her justice but it would be a neat.

I LOVE trakehners! Sometimes they have a reputation for being hot, spooky, and neurotic but in my experience they're light, sensitive, highly intelligent and very willing. They're known for having more "blood," from a breeding perspective sometimes breeders will breed to trakehners rather than thoroughbreds or arabians to produce a finer, more sensitive type of horse. They can be quirky but they're usually very workable quirks. I've ridden a few and I would never call them hot or particularly quirky but smart, super ridable with an incredible work ethic. I wouldn't say they're necessarily a ride for anyone and everyone but if you like a sensitive, intelligent horse they're fabulous partners. 

Actually most warmblood registries allow both arabians and thoroughbreds in their books but for the German breeds. I know for sure hanoverian and oldenburg will approve arabians. Trakehner and holsteiner have a closed book (as previously mentioned) which makes their lines and horses a little different. In Germany horses are mostly registered based on region, not necessarily based on their lines, so there are a bunch of weird German registries you'll rarely see in the States but aren't unusual in Germany. If you look at warmblood pedigrees xx = approved thoroughbred and xo = approved arabian.


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info!
I talked to the owner on the phone and I asked how she is to ride and he said she "takes a good rider because she is so big". I asked if he meant that she tries to act out or if that means she is very forward but he said she is just a big horse. Maybe I don't have enough experience with huge horses but is there something about great size in a warmblood that makes a horse harder to ride? I have a draft cross that is pretty big and if anything I find that bigger horses are easier to ride.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Size is not what takes a good rider.. it is training (or, most likely, lack of training).


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I do think that large horses can take more work to hold together and collect properly. It is just a lot of body to get together compared to a 15-16h horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She may be 17.3 at the withers & 16.2 at her back. I'd want to see a 'naked' picture before seeing her in person.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd go look at her. She doesn't look underweight, though yes more muscle wouldn't do her any bad. it depends on how often she is being worked currently, I'm guessing not that often. 

Since she is a big warmblood (and also judging from her shoulder shape), she will have a big stride. The owner could have meant that it is hard to sit her movement because of this. I am not a big fan of trakehners, because I always find it hard to sit their gaits. But that's me, I'm used to my draft-type horse :lol: After all, if you ride one long enough, you get used to it.

Anywho, I'd go look at her. The conformation seems decent and she could be quite the find!


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to see her Saturday. She is $1200 which seems to me to be quite a good deal if she is well behaved and healthy. I'll take some photos while I'm there. 
Thanks for all of the insight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't see 17'3hh. There are a lot more tall horses than tall men. My DH is 6'5" tall, and short waisted (long legged) HIS horse is 16'3hh with shark fin withers and this is what They look like:

Notice that he still has leg lower than the horse's belly. A 17'3hh tall would totally swallow up his leg.
It used to be that people who didn't know horses well would listed them all as "16'2hh", as if THAT made a good horse. Closing in on 18hh is really pushing it for a WB. That's Shire Height!
I call some shenanigans going on here, which means if you are serious about this horse you MUST get a PPE.
If you don't already know how to gauge height, please understand the following so that you can stand next to a horse and make a height reckoning.
If you are 5'0" and the horse's back is as tall as you, the horse is 15'0hh
If you are 5'4" and the horse's back is as tall as you, the horse is 16'0hh
If you are 5'8" and the horse's back is as tall as you, the horse is 17'0hh
If you are 6'0" and the horse's back is as tall as you, the horse is 18'0hh
Add inches to the horse's height for the height of the withers, and you have the height of the horse.
My DH's horse's withers are 3 inches taller than me, and I am 5'4" tall. High withers make the horse taller than mutton withers.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Walker said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I talked to the owner on the phone and I asked how she is to ride and he said she "takes a good rider because she is so big". I asked if he meant that she tries to act out or if that means she is very forward but he said she is just a big horse. Maybe I don't have enough experience with huge horses but is there something about great size in a warmblood that makes a horse harder to ride? I have a draft cross that is pretty big and if anything I find that bigger horses are easier to ride.


Maybe he meant because her movement is so big, it can be a little harder to ride.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You have to think ahead more with a big horse I think, corners can be more challenging! There is just more horse to move around


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

They are one of the tallest of the WB breeds 17 hands and above isn't unusual they're also a lot finer built than the other WB's because they've got more old Turkish blood and TB in them
Even though they're very trainable I really wouldn't consider them to be typically suitable for a novice rider - we sold our gelding to a young woman who'd been eventing at Intermediate level on a schoolmaster for several years and she found him too 'hot' for what she was used to but he did great with the more experienced rider she sold him too
They can be too high energy and too sharp/responsive for a rider that's not used to something like that
I also think that price sounds way too low for one that's any good, they're mostly bred for competition


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

$1200 (Canadian presumably) for a 15-year old Trakehner supposedly trained to elementary dressage?

In the picture, the horse does not look like she has been doing dressage at that level (or any level) in recent history. Like I said, zero topline.

I wouldn't touch that with a bargepole, but maybe it is the deal of the century.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not sure if it makes a difference, 3 Traks listed

Kijiji : Poster's Ads.

No details on any of them, this would make me worried, there is no attempt to market at all

Compare prices to others listed Trakehner | Horses, Ponies for Sale or Adoption in Alberta | Kijiji

There is something odd here


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Not sure if it makes a difference, 3 Traks listed
> 
> No details on any of them, this would make me worried, there is no attempt to market at all
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure two of the ads are for the same mare. I do agree that something seems off but the only way to find out is to go look. Some people are just bad at marketing. The hay situation in Alberta as well as the price of oil has lots of people not wanting to buy horses so that may play a role in the low price. Or it could be that the horse is not a good deal at all and I'll find that out when I go see her. Either way she is really close to where I live and it won't be much of a waste of time to go look. 

My boyfriend is exactly 6' so I'll have him stand next to her withers.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The lowest price this place starts at is $7500 US $'s

Warmblood Sales Horses

It is possible that the sellers bought the horses for more money and are in financial difficulties so will sell for whatever they can get to a good home - but I'd advise to proceed with caution and ask a lot of questions


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I'd advise to proceed with caution and ask a lot of questions


I agree. I have some questions I plan to ask but if anyone has some good questions that I may not have thought of I'll make sure to ask. 

I did ask him why he was selling her and he said it is because he is retiring.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd really want to have some proven history and see any Vet reports before going too far into it - the last two horses we bought here the owners were more interested in a good home than money, both were being sold because daughters had left home, the sellers gave us loads of stuff about their past and permission to talk to their vets and copies of all their veterinary attention going back several years.
If you do decide to go and see her I'd make it clear that you'll have a full PPE with blood tests done if you ride her and like her


----------



## LaneyandElena (Dec 15, 2015)

I have worked with several trakehners, none of which sticked over 17.1hh so you might want to confirm her height. They can be a super willing versatile breed. I do find them hotter than draft crosses but I enjoy that. Depending on what you want to do with her, a little more energy can be necessary. I do not believe big horses are any harder to ride but if you don't feel confident riding a horse her size, it might be a poor fit.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it possible they meant to advertise her as $12,000 insetad of $1,200? A lot of people where I am located do that mistake so many times it seems quite insane?!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Notice that he still has leg lower than the horse's belly. A 17'3hh tall would totally swallow up his leg.


notice how the rider's leg is quite angled and the stirrup is shorter than you normally would see on a dressage saddle. so that's making it look a bit off.

not saying the seller could be speaking false about the horse's height. i myself leased a horse that was claimed to be 17.2 by the owner. i measured. 16.2. the fact i could mount from the ground without causing severe injury to my pelvic area told me that horse was not above 17 hh lol


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

I have never had a problem riding large horses, however all of the largest horses I've ridden have been full percherons (not sure how tall they were, I'd expect ~17hh ish). The largest warmblood I've ridden was a 16.2hh Westfalian so I can't say whether or not I'd be comfortable on a 17.3hh warmblood as she is quite a bit bigger.

I'll make sure to get to the bottom of this height issue and find out how tall she really is haha. Even if I dislike her and do not intend to purchase her I promise I will measure her!


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Is it possible they meant to advertise her as $12,000 insetad of $1,200? A lot of people where I am located do that mistake so many times it seems quite insane?!


It does seem insane! haha
I don't think it's a mistake though, because he has another Trakehner for sale for $2000; a young gelding.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Walker said:


> It does seem insane! haha
> I don't think it's a mistake though, because he has another Trakehner for sale for $2000; a young gelding.


Well if thats the case, cant be that price if theyre nice! Good Luck! Let us know how it goes! Ive always been fascinated by the breed!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would at least investigate further if you are interested in her. A mare I bought was a lot cheaper than I thought she should be. It made me think that something must be wrong with her or at least something not so great was up. I almost didn't even bother. She was listed for sale for quite some time as well which made me think even more that something was up. I finally decided to check her out and it was one of the best things that I have done. You never know until you take a better look.


----------



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that's good advice!

I think I found a video of that gelding that the seller had also listed due to some first class internetting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPeC0JuTGk0

I also am pretty sure I found the mare on all breed pedigree. The seller mentioned the place is called Rosewood.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...OF+ROSEWOOD&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Did you look at their other videos Walker?
I'm wondering if the horse just lacks training - or recent training and is going to need an experienced hand to get her back in shape


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

that price of 1200 doesn't amaze me at all. the economy REALLY is that bad here in Alberta lately, what with oil falling so low. i read an article about the number of folks on employment insurance and a number of 63000 was quoted. if i recall that was just for oilfield workers. that's a lot of folks out of work.


----------

